
YouTube Cancels PewDiePie Show, Pulls Channel After ‘Death to All Jews’ Stunt - smaili
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/youtube-cancels-pewdiepie-show-pulls-channel-ad-program-112102296.html
======
moomin
_sigh_ White guy thinks it's edgy and eye-catching to emulate racism, gets
surprised when he gets treated like an offensive racist.

Someone will be more than happy to split hairs about the exact nature of the
offensive actions here, and will carefully explain that it's not racist, it's
opportunistic self-promotion employing racism. Sponsors don't care, most of
the general public don't care and, most importantly, victims of racism don't
care about a distinction that has precious little practical difference.

~~~
clickbait
I don't understand how it's relevant that he's white or a guy; people that
aren't white or male cannot be racist?

Kinda ironic considering your comment is about racism.

~~~
moomin
Well, for one thing you need to understand the difference between racist
prejudice and racism. It's quite important.

As for the rest, sure there's black people who are anti-Semitic, but I've
never seen one using anti-Semitism "ironically" as a form of self-promotion.
This "Look at me, I'm so edgy" behaviour really does seem to be restricted to
white people. (At least in the West.)

Want to talk actual racism? Take a look at the habit the press have of giving
white people like Ryan Lochte the benefit of the doubt, whilst not extending
the same privilege to black lawbreakers like Eric Holder.

~~~
clickbait
The difference is that people use the terms "racist prejudice" to justify
racism.

------
senior_james
The stunt wasn't actually anti-sematic. It was just trying to show how
ridiculous the world has come to where you can pay a guy on Fiverr $5 to do
pretty much anything (while it was in poor taste).

To me, it just shows me how ridiculous our politically correct world has come
to.

If I'm not allowed to talk about tragedies without getting fired from my job
or having my life ruined, then I guess I will say that they never happened.
Anything I'm not allowed to talk about eventually gets silenced. If someone
asks, we should just say it never happened.

~~~
shepardrtc
Why not use something like, "Death to all puppies" or "Death to all kittens"?
That's a ridiculous thing to have someone hold up. The statement he chose was
not ridiculous.

> If I'm not allowed to talk about tragedies

The sign didn't say, "The Holocaust was bad". The sign said, "Death to all
Jews". That's not a tragedy, that's a hateful statement.

~~~
mikeyouse
And it wasn't the first time...

 _According to WSJ, Pewdiepie has posted nine videos that include anti-Semitic
content since August. Three, the one from January 11 and two others from
January 17 and January 22, have been taken down. One of those depicted a man
dressed as Jesus Christ saying, “Hitler did absolutely nothing wrong.”_

"Ha ha ha -- So edgy -- I'm going to tell my 50 million subscribers -- many of
whom who are young children that Hitler did nothing wrong -- Death to all Jews
-- Can't you take a joke! SJWs!"

I'm sure it's a complete coincidence that the virulently anti-Semitic Daily
Stormer has a special PewDiePie section:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:h3f6YV...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:h3f6YVxBG7wJ:www.dailystormer.com/tag/pewdiepie/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
dukeluke
If you spend any time in the darker parts of the internet(like 4chan), you
learn that a lot of what trolls do is "for the lulz" and nothing else. My
guess is that PewDiePie or his writers frequents one of those sites and so
thinks nothing of it. Personally I think it's distasteful and there should be
reprocussions, but cancelling his show is a PC overreaction IMO, though I
understand many don't know the culture of 4chan and such sites, so I could see
why they would disagree.

~~~
aanm1988
Why is it a PC overreaction?

If a parent sees their 8 year old watching they will get upset. They will look
into it and find out Disney is supporting the show. Disney now has to deal
with pissed off parents who can say (justifiably) they support anti-semitic
content.

This is primarily a children's entertainer.

~~~
dukeluke
I believe it is an overreaction because I highly doubt he intended to spread
hate speech, but just wanted to troll and be inflammatory. I say that because
the phrase he said is common on many sites like 4chan. Like I said, I feel
there _should_ be reprocussions, but cancelling his show is too much.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I highly doubt he intended to spread hate speech, but just wanted to troll
> and be inflammatory

He wanted to do the latter _by_ doing the former. It's not like he didn't
realize that the mechanism by which the shock he sought was being created was
the message of hate the words would convey.

------
tdkl
Thanks YouTube for making the Internet a safespace, because censorship is the
best choice of dealing with opinions. Luckily your ministry of truth tactics
are backclashing already.

------
popobobo
What is interesting here is that Jewish are the selected race to be protected
on youtube. Some other ones don't qualify. Youtube is so old testament.

------
michaelbuddy
He should have experimented with signs that said "Death to all Christians" and
"Death to All Muslims" "Death to all whites" "Death to all blacks" and see
which one would have gathered the most hostility or backlash.

When you've said every curse word under the sun, what's left in edginess but
to make jokes about the protected classes of society. Nobody on here seems to
be coming to Pewdiepie's defense even though, it's quite easy to compare his
jokes here to the ones made by Sarah Silverman Jim Jefferies Louis CK, etc
etc. And if Disney would have cancelled a Louis CK show because of a tasteless
Jew joke (which he's done many) my bet is we'd see more people come to his
defense on here.

Comedy is the delivery and recognition of the absurd. Jokes work best when the
audience knows that the comedian says something they would never do that
brings a shock.

------
flukus
The biggest danger here is that's it's now becoming impossible to satirize
Nazism, lest someone get offended. Satire is probably the most powerful weapon
against it.

And why is no one worried about the racism inherent in Judaism, God's chosen
people, etc? This is a message we force on kids.

------
conrs
[]

~~~
toomuchtodo
I love Milo not because of who he is, but because he pokes the bear that is
social convention.

His message is almost entirely abhorrent, but he has his right to do so in a
free society. Checks and balances.

~~~
spacemanmatt
He has the right in the U.S.A. and it's only due him from the government.
Citizens owe him exactly squat. I want him to need ACLU protection and I trust
them to protect only the rights we all deserve.

He doesn't have that right in other places. He would be a non-citizen
elsewhere, subject to foreigner's rights, except where foreigners get the same
rights as citizens. Which is nowhere in the 1st world.

------
glasz
what to learn from this? unpopular speech needs protection. google is a
private company making money from popular speech. private companies don't care
about free speech.

~~~
Analemma_
Having commercial partnerships with YouTube is not a constitutional right;
they have no obligation to keep working with anyone.

~~~
orionblastar
Youtube made a business decision not to support someone that does not fit into
their corporate culture.

The jokes were done in poor taste, and it made bad PR for Youtube/Google.

